# What's up with the spam in a pm



## kurtsara (Jan 9, 2008)

I was spammed from member 'Jeanette', probably a phony member?


----------



## potatoc (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got a PM from that same person that was definately spam!


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll forward mine to a mod if you guys have not. They'll zap the account.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 9, 2008)

I got it to and I was expecting a PM from a member here and when I saw that I had a message I thought it was from himbut it was from her.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





When I first got on today I saw that she was on but waited to see if anyone else got the same message.


----------



## richtee (Jan 9, 2008)

Isent mine to the mods... she'll be gone soon  :{)


----------



## sisco (Jan 9, 2008)

Was it from "Jeannette"?


----------



## bunky (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I got it too and it was Jeanette...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 9, 2008)

She sound's hot!!!


----------



## iadubber (Jan 9, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## godevil man (Jan 9, 2008)

i received one from jeannete also, but deleted it.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 9, 2008)

The situation has been corrected. If you receive any more SPAM via email or private message please notify a moderator and then delete it.
Thanks.


----------



## osage (Jan 9, 2008)

She sounded like a nice buddhist lady.  I couldn't believe I got a PM on my first day on the board.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 9, 2008)

SPAMMERS can be very creative. They know that posts will be shut down quickly, so every once in a while they will resort to using the mail / message systems. 

As Ron stated if anyone receives any message that is unwanted - SPAM or otherwise - please forward that message along with your comments to any moderator or the site Administrator.

Just in case you're not familiar with the moderator names:

Dutch, Monty, Ron50, PigCicles. TulsaJeff is the forum owner / administrator.

As soon as someone receives the message they will promptly take care of the problem.

Keep Smokin
PC


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Same BS here on my PM from the same person. I thought it was Sunday morning on the local channel...


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

crap, i feel slighted, i didn't get one.........crap


----------



## linbru (Jan 9, 2008)

Got it too!

But most sites don't allow a member to PM more the 3 per hour and there has to be a 5 min. wait between PM's. Why don't we have that here?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for staying on top if it Ron, great job.


----------



## fred420 (Jan 9, 2008)

got the same unsolicited spam...annoying to say the least...


----------



## morkdach (Jan 9, 2008)

me to thanks for for staying on top of things


----------

